# Is my tank set up okay for a sorority?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have my 10 gallon tank here, currently housing 1 female betta but eventually if it works out, a 5 betta sorority. I've been told the tank should have lots of hideys and plants for the sorority. Does this look filled enough? If not, what would you reccomend I add?

There is the big tree house (they can fit inside, and it has no bottom so that can go through the window or up into it from below), a moon rock hidey and barrels. The rest is my plants- two amazon swords, java fern, el nino fern, onion plant and anubias.


----------



## MrCrazycroc (Jun 19, 2012)

hey teeneythebetta im new here but i would suggest getting more plants to allow they bettas to have even more hiding places so they can each have a spot or territory of their own


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

You should not be able to see from one end of the tank to the othere. Here is the minimum you should have in a sorority.. nvm i lost the pic -_- will post later


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you need a lot more plants. I don't know anything about natural plants so I cant make any suggestions on the type. I've attached a pic of my new 15g sorority and it's heavily planted.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

WOAH. okay thanks  
Nie looking tank BTW


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes I would reccomend more liek that


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks. You cant see it in that picture but I also have several caves in the back made from driftwood.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I would add alot more plants..real or fake and make sure all levels have cover. You want to break up the line of sight as much as possible - so if there is some chasing, the chasee can get away from the chaser. A floating plant like Anacahris works well for surface cover as does tetra water wonder plastic plants. Take the bottom plastic thing off and their plants float too. I also like zoo med betta plants with the suction cups. 

here is my 10G


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everybody, you've helped so much!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with everyone above...lots of plants...I am biased for real plants...break up line of sight, move your "houses" around so they aren't all in a straight line(maybe have moon rock hidey in back left corner, etc) and separate them even more with tall or bushy plants. It will be more visually appealing to the eye if you don't use straight lines, angles work well and draw the eye. Also, remember that it is a cube so you should attempt to draw the eye with angles on more than one plane. I see many nice looking tanks that have as a focal point a branch or root bundle with some angles between smaller branches that point up and some point across...sorry its kind of confusing to write explanation...
Drawf water lettuce, Asian watermoss, and Amazon frogbit are great floating plants that grow long, beautiful, delicate roots...bettas like to hide in between them 
Cabomba is a great fast growing, easy plant that is very bushy.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is my setup, i used to have a different setup but i had to bunch the plants closer to each other and had to cover more surface area in the tank so if the girls get aggressive the loser gets away clean and the aggressor stops for a littlebit.


----------



## Sowman (Aug 19, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I would add alot more plants..real or fake and make sure all levels have cover. You want to break up the line of sight as much as possible - so if there is some chasing, the chasee can get away from the chaser. A floating plant like Anacahris works well for surface cover as does tetra water wonder plastic plants. Take the bottom plastic thing off and their plants float too. I also like zoo med betta plants with the suction cups.
> 
> here is my 10G


 Is that a dead fish in the second picture or does it just look that way?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

0_o it does look dead


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Nope. she is not dead. Her name is India. She is just in a weird position when i took the pic - i think she was shimming over a plant, she likes to jump over them. I though that too when i looked at the pic. She is very much alive and has grown a bit since this pic.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats good! lol


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Laoshun: your sorority tank is wonderful...I love all the lush plants. Beautiful!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

^ but the girls are obese.. I would suggest less food? Just saiyin.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

My fear that if you have those wood or rock ornaments decorations betta can stuck in there. I just was reading the post where betta stuck in one of the ornament and couldn''t be found. She actually found him a few days later.
Someone wrote when you buy those decorations make sure that holes not smaller than quarter.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone, your tanks are beautiful!

I can't wait to introduce everyone, but I have to wait while they quarantine. POOEY.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

^hah yeah best part is releasing them, watch them for a while to see if things settle right.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

laoshun said:


> ^hah yeah best part is releasing them, watch them for a while to see if things settle right.


 I heard if someone is a bully that I should quarantine them and later float them in the tank and try again. If this is correct, hoe long should the bully be re-quarantined? Is one day enough?


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

u could try, but only quarantine if it is severe like u can see obvious bites. A little aggression here and there is normal. Just expect some of ur girl's fins to be nippy and bitten out of for the first couple days/weeks


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

laoshun said:


> u could try, but only quarantine if it is severe like u can see obvious bites. A little aggression here and there is normal. Just expect some of ur girl's fins to be nippy and bitten out of for the first couple days/weeks


Mkay thanks! I have two that are slightly smaller, so I'm going to watch them and make sure the bigger ones aren't meanies! It'd be funny if the alpha was a small one xD


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

^ surprisingly its the other way around, bigger ones get pushed around.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> ^ but the girls are obese.. I would suggest less food? Just saiyin.


Her bettas don't look obese to me. :question: I think they look fine!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Maybe its just me.. but betta obesity is too common so yeah.. :/


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry but I have to agree...I don't think they're obese....I think the larger and rounded ones are of eggs....

In my sororities, the bigger bettas get pushed around. The "alpha" betta is the second smallest female I have! I think its the bantum rooster syndrome....like Napoleon...small bettas/rooster/ guys are big bullies, always strutting around showing everyone how cool they are.

It's also preventative as the other and bigger fish/guy will rethink its territory.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder if I can get a female tank...hmmm


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Whittni said:


> I wonder if I can get a female tank...hmmm


Haha yeah! I'm so happy that I ended up picking a female as my first. Otherwise I wouldve never been able to get another, let alone 4!


----------

